# Joystick für Linkshänder



## Chaule (12. November 2011)

*Joystick für Linkshänder*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand einen Joystick empfehlen (so um die 100-120€), welcher auf Linkshänder zugeschnitten ist?
Gibt es überhaupt einen?
Bei Google kam der Saitek Cyborg Evo in der Suchanzeige, aber der ist nicht mehr lieferbar.

Ich würd bei BF3 auch mal gern die Jets ausprobieren und mit der Tastatur klappt das nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Chaule


----------



## rabe08 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Linkshänder*

PC - Thrustmaster T-4000M Joystick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/Saitek-ST290-S...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1321140077&sr=1-4 siehe bei "gebraucht"
http://www.amazon.de/PC-Cyborg-V1-S...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1321140077&sr=1-3
Logitech Attack 3 PC Joystick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

sollte was dabei sein...


----------



## Eftilon (13. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Linkshänder*

Cyborg EVO von Saitek sollte auch für lingshänder anpassbar sein.


lg



eftilon


----------



## Seru1195 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Linkshänder*

Logitech Attak 3 und die Cyborgreihe von Saitek, sonnst gibts nicht viel. Bin auch Linksändler, habe den Cyborg evo. Bin dran mir das spielen mit der rechten Hand anzugewöhnen, die Maus bediene ich auch rechts.


----------



## Chaule (14. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Linkshänder*

Danke für die Antworten Leute.
Den Evo gibt es wie gesagt nicht mehr zu kaufen. Oder wenn dann gebraucht. 
Und einen gebrauchten Joystick wollt ich mir dann doch nicht antun.
Ich werde mich nochmal bei MM inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Chaule (14. November 2011)

*AW: Joystick für Linkshänder*

@rabe08:

Hab mir eben nochmal den Attack 3 von Logitech angesehen. 
Der sah auf den ersten Blick aus, wie auf Rechtshänder zugeschnitten.
Ich glaub der wird es werden.


----------

